# Calendario gare F1 2022



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2022)

Si parte il 20 marzo:​*CALENDARIO COMPLETO F1 2022*​
*




*


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2022)

Appassionati di F1 ne abbiamo?

@KILPIN_91 la segui?


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Appassionati di F1 ne abbiamo?
> 
> @KILPIN_91 la segui?


Io sono matto per la F1.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io sono matto per la F1.



Bene. Aspetto di vedere la nuova Ferrari in pista.


----------



## kekkopot (4 Marzo 2022)

E' ancora troppo strano non vedere Melbourne alla prima.
Vediamo che combina quest'anno la Ferrari...


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Appassionati di F1 ne abbiamo?
> 
> @KILPIN_91 la segui?


Seguo qualcosina,l'anno scorso ho gufato Hamilton come un gufo Mannaro


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Seguo qualcosina,l'anno scorso ho gufato Hamilton come un gufo Mannaro



Se sei ottimista con la Ferrari come con il Milan non seguirla


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> E' ancora troppo strano non vedere Melbourne alla prima.
> *Vediamo che combina quest'anno la Ferrari...*



I prossimi test ci diranno qualcosa.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se sei ottimista con la Ferrari come con il Milan non seguirla


La Ferrari non la tifo perché è gobba


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> La Ferrari non la tifo perché è gobba



La tua Avatar è gobba eppure...


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La tua Avatar è gobba eppure...


te l'ho detto,per lei faccio un eccezione


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> te l'ho detto,per lei faccio un eccezione



Comodo così 
La Ferrari quest'anno è proprio rossonera.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2022)

Si parte il 20 marzo:









F1 2022 - Gran Premio del Bahrain - 20 marzo 2022 - Ore 16.00



Domenica 20 marzo 2022 parte il mondiale di F1 2022. Prima gara Gran Premio del Bahrain. La gara sarà trasmessa in diretta da Sky. Di seguito il programma del GP del Bahrain: VENERDÌ 18 MARZO: 13.00-14.00 Prove libere 1 16.00-17.00 Prove libere 2 SABATO 19 MARZO: 13.00-14.00 Prove libere 3...





www.milanworld.net


----------



## Blu71 (20 Marzo 2022)

GP del Bahrain vinto da Leclerc​


----------

